# mantid species in Illinois



## cdub11122 (Jul 18, 2006)

Does anyone know the mantids that live around northern Illinois? I have been finding a bunch of baby Carolinas and Chinese mantids but I found one that is turning all red and its legs have a band around the joint. If anyone might know anything about it please let me know.


----------



## Rick (Jul 19, 2006)

I grew up in central Illiniois and Chinese and Carolina mantids are common. Northern Illinois may possibly have European mantids but I never saw any in the central part of the state.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 19, 2006)

i lived in northern IL a little less than a year ago now i live on the IL/ IN boarder and my old town i interduced chinese and that is most of what i saw.


----------



## Rick (Jul 19, 2006)

> i lived in northern IL a little less than a year ago now i live on the IL/ IN boarder and my old town i interduced chinese and that is most of what i saw.


You introduced chinese into the area? I highly doubt they weren't already there. :lol:


----------



## ellroy (Jul 19, 2006)

Surely you guys in the states can't just release mantids where you like?? Even if they are found in other parts of the country? Sounds like that wasn't the case here though.....just curious,

Alan


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 19, 2006)

no i swear no one ever saw them befor then i let a lot of nymphs go and people started seeing them and they never saw them befor i got the eggs


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 19, 2006)

ellroy said:

Surely you guys in the states can't just release mantids where you like?? Even if they are found in other parts of the country? Sounds like that wasn't the case here though.....just curious,

Alan

we only release native species


----------



## ellroy (Jul 19, 2006)

Yeah ....but in an area where they aren't occuring naturally?


----------



## Ian (Jul 19, 2006)

Na, I wouldn't have thought you were able to do that either...isn't it against the law over here?


----------



## Rick (Jul 19, 2006)

I grew up in the late 70's and early 80's in Central Illinios which is only a few hours from northern Illinois. If Chinese were in my area back then they were a few hours north as well. No way did you introduce them to the northern part of the state.


----------



## Ian (Jul 19, 2006)

Backing that up, I would also think it would take years and years to take effect to the extent that people were finding them in the local area.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 19, 2006)

no no no i mean my town not northern IL lol


----------



## Rick (Jul 19, 2006)

> no no no i mean my town not northern IL lol


Northern Il, your town=same thing. You maybe didn't see any but they were around.


----------



## Jwonni (Jul 20, 2006)

> Na, I wouldn't have thought you were able to do that either...isn't it against the law over here?


against the law here to do what you cant be on about mantids as we have none so all mantid releaase would be against the law

and we are so small that any animal living anywhere in england could live anywhere else in england


----------



## julian camilo (Jul 20, 2006)

id think to introduce a species of insect/mantis to your area, be it town or whatever, youd have to release a hefty amount of ootheca, and not just in one place, but spread out over the town. itd be pretty hard to do i reckon.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 20, 2006)

i hatched and realeased nymphs for at least 4 years in a row and i gave some eggs to my grandpa at the other side of the town


----------



## ellroy (Jul 20, 2006)

> i hatched and realeased nymphs for at least 4 years in a row and i gave some eggs to my grandpa at the other side of the town


Why?


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 20, 2006)

they were chinese mantids and he had a big garden and bugs were eating his plants


----------

